# Media Matters' 'Anti-Fox' Doc Blueprints Harass Plan



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Media Matters' 'Anti-Fox'
Doc Blueprints Harass Plan*


Liberal media group reportedly had plan to target Fox News staff - even digging into their personal lives

*White House in Lockstep With 'Media Matters' Chief*
*Report: Harvard Teacher Warns Media Matters Could be Jeremiah Wright of 2012*
*OPINION: GOP Desperately Seeks 'Wedge Issues' for 2012 Campaign*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Reuters_
While the anti-gun non-profit Media Matters reportedly was taking more than $400,000 from an organization that advocates for stricter gun control, its boss David Brock was walking the streets under the protection of a Glock-packin' bodyguard.


*Media Matters Received $50G Grant to Rip Religious Media* | *OPINION: Brock, Media Matters and Gun Control Hypocrisy*


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

> its boss David Brock was walking the streets under the protection of a Glock-packin' bodyguard.


Damn skippy.. That bodyguard is a fucking legend.


----------

